# A new laptop for the youngest. How to make it kiddie-like.



## Tomodatchi

So, our son came to us with a retired laptop this weekend. Jokingly, he said that we couldn't have enough computers since we are learning and all, but while discussing it, since me and my wife already have our own and an old desktop that is working as media center, a third computer would have no use for anyone here. Except our grandson, when he spends his afternoons here after school. 

My wife says he may be too young for Windows, it is way too convoluted, with menus, submenus and all that jazz. Also, we have to consider safety.
Are there any operating systems that are completely made for children? And if so, how reliable are they, and how easy would this be to install?

We are looking around, but so far all we see is software for children for tablets and mobile phones, this doesn't help. If anyone has some experience with this sort of thing, we would welcome your input dearly.

Thank you!


----------



## Phantom

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2030...endly-with-four-custom-operating-systems.html


----------



## Meanderer

How about a gingerbread computer?


----------



## Tomodatchi

My wife was confused as to what that was, hahaha. That actually seems like a good idea, but none of us have ever tried our hand at baking gingerbread, we fell in love with Portuguese pastries so we pretty much dedicated to those recipes almost exclusively.

But I digress, back on point.

I'll try all those suggestions, Phantom. while looking for more information on them, I also found this: http://www.magicdesktop.com/
Is this any good? Their claims on the website are that this is a Windows for kids. Should I try this one too?


----------



## Denise1952

Phantom said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2030...endly-with-four-custom-operating-systems.html



LOL, that's the one I was going to put up if it's on "child-proofing" the internet Excellent!!


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> How about a gingerbread computer?



ohmygosh, I love this, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Tomodatchi said:


> My wife was confused as to what that was, hahaha. That actually seems like a good idea, but none of us have ever tried our hand at baking gingerbread, we fell in love with Portuguese pastries so we pretty much dedicated to those recipes almost exclusively.
> 
> But I digress, back on point.
> 
> I'll try all those suggestions, Phantom. while looking for more information on them, I also found this: http://www.magicdesktop.com/
> Is this any good? Their claims on the website are that this is a Windows for kids. Should I try this one too?



Your grandson may have been exposed to computers at school?  If so, kids are usually smarter then we are when it comes to operating/navigating windows


----------



## Pam

Tomodatchi....  I started showing my grandson how to use the computer when he was coming up to 4 years of age. First step was just letting him play games on our BBC site for children and letting him get used to using the mouse etc. Gradually I showed him different things, how to open up a new tab, how to use the browser and bookmark things. I don't think there's any need for any special programmes, it certainly didn't take him long to get proficient in using the computer/Windows. He is now 8 years old and although I have drummed it into him about searching safely on the net, I also never leave him alone to his own devices. 

Also agree with what nwlady said about children using computers at school. My grandson is now at the stage where he can teach me a couple of things.


----------



## JustBonee

Tomodatchi said:


> My wife says he may be too young for Windows, it is way too convoluted, with menus, submenus and all that jazz. Also, we have to consider safety.
> Are there any operating systems that are completely made for children? And if so, how reliable are they, and how easy would this be to install?



You don't mention your grandson's age, but if he is school-age, to me it would be time and money wasted to not let him use a Windows system.  My granddaughter in kindergarten uses a laptop everyday at school.   They "play games" while learning their math and reading skills on the Internet  in websites that are school approved. 

I bought a refurbished Windows 7 professional system just for the grandkids to use when they come over.  I set parental controls on it, and have no email accounts on it.  It's safe and they love having the access when they come over.
These days,  kids seem to come by this stuff naturally.  Don't undersell them.


----------



## Tomodatchi

Pam said:


> Tomodatchi....  I started showing my grandson how to use the computer when he was coming up to 4 years of age. First step was just letting him play games on our BBC site for children and letting him get used to using the mouse etc. Gradually I showed him different things, how to open up a new tab, how to use the browser and bookmark things. I don't think there's any need for any special programmes, it certainly didn't take him long to get proficient in using the computer/Windows. He is now 8 years old and although I have drummed it into him about searching safely on the net, I also never leave him alone to his own devices.
> 
> Also agree with what nwlady said about children using computers at school. My grandson is now at the stage where he can teach me a couple of things.



Here in Portugal, the school IT program picked up quite a bit of steam when David was still a wee baby. Sad to say however, that it never came to fruition and State funding is currently non-existant. His preschool has exactly one computer, operated by the childcare only on a big screen and it is used mostly to show cartoons. We've been there to witness this first hand. The whole idea they had was the distribution of the Magellan netbook for children during the last socialist government here. It seems they had everything from stock ruptures to hardware problems through and through. It was a bloody disaster. 

This country is sadly back-pedalling steadily into the late 70's in terms of socio-economic dinamics. So technology in schools seems to sadly be the first causalty of this wretched austerity policy they have going on. Me, his granma, dad and mum are the only ones who get to introduce him to IT and we know that his future depends on whether he is savy with computers or not, so we really want to invest in this wholeheartedly. We have the time and thankfully the money to do so. Not many people can say the same thing around these parts anymore.


----------



## Denise1952

Ok, gotcha Tomodatchi, I know you were answering Pam, but I just wanted to let you know there are a lot of online tutorials, especially at youtube.  I have learned a lot there about almost anything to do with computers, as well as other things.  Maybe some of those could help you with your grandson's teaching

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJdjeCiZc7s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95J1TK_MFQ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwsKeoXOa9I

I didn't view these Tomo but if they aren't of help, easy to follow, understand what the people are saying, there are several other tutes on youtube.  I hope some of these might be of use

Denise


----------



## Tomodatchi

nwlady said:


> Ok, gotcha Tomodatchi, I know you were answering Pam, but I just wanted to let you know there are a lot of online tutorials, especially at youtube.  I have learned a lot there about almost anything to do with computers, as well as other things.  Maybe some of those could help you with your grandson's teaching
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJdjeCiZc7s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95J1TK_MFQ4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwsKeoXOa9I
> 
> I didn't view these Tomo but if they aren't of help, easy to follow, understand what the people are saying, there are several other tutes on youtube.  I hope some of these might be of use
> 
> Denise



Thank you! We'll take a look, this week's been rather hectic.


----------



## Mirabilis

When my son was preschool I would always have the NickJr site ready for him because it has a lot of games he enjoyed.  You can also register for game sites like Disney and Roblox.


----------

